# Ersatz für GTX 260?



## andu (9. November 2014)

*Ersatz für GTX 260?*

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem: Beim Zweit-PC hat sich wie es aussieht die Grafikkarte verabschiedet. Während des Betriebs hat sich das System aufgehängt, zwei Mal machte der Rechner noch den Versuch neuzustarten, kam aber nicht über das Windows-Logo hinaus und vorher kamen schon fehlerhafte Grafiken (Bildschirm voll mit weißen Icons). Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr, der PC geht zwar an, der Monitor ist auch an und aktiv, aber es kommt nur ein schwarzes Bild und es passiert nichts mehr. Ich hab die Grafikkarte auch in einen anderen Rechner eingebaut und dort tritt exakt das gleiche Phänomen auf.

Da der Rechner aber dringend gebraucht wird, suche ich möglichst schnell nach Ersatz. Das sonstige System ist ein AMD X4-920 mit 4x2,8 GHz und 4GB RAM. Bisher war eine Zotac GTX 260² mit 896MB drin. Ich bin jetzt also auf der Suche nach einer neuer Grafikkarte, die zum PC passt und so günstig wie möglich ist und an die ich schnell rankomme (sollte also irgendwo verfügbar / bestellbar sein).

Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand eine Idee für einen adäquaten Ersatz. Vorzugsweise eine nvidia Karte. Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Bemühungen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2014)

Die Karte soll aber auch zum Spielen geeignet sein? Oder soll die nur ein Bild liefern und fertig? 

Für Gaming: also, Nvidia ist in dem Preisbereich, der sich für die CPU lohnt, preislich nicht gut - ich würde eine AMD R7 260X nehmen, falls du um die 100€ ausgeben willst. Die R7 260X ist auf dem Level einer GTX 470, also eine Nvidia, neuer und schneller als Deine GTX 260 ist. Die GTX 470 ist ca 60% schneller als Denie GTX 260, d.h. mit ner R7 260X wärst Du wohl auch ca 60% schneller unterwegs. Hier zB MSI R7 260X 2GD5 OCV1, Radeon R7 260X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V293-043R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  verfügbar bei hardwareversand (nimm den Link vom Preisvergleich, da es ansonsten teurer sein kann)

Bei Nvidia wäre die GTX 750 Ti vergleichbar schnell, kostet aber 15€ mehr: Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-70601-10M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber wenn man schon 120€ ausgibt, könnte man auch direkt eine AMD R9 270X für 150€ nehmen - die ist nochmal weitere ca 50% schneller. HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H270XQMS2G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ach ja: was für ein Netzteil hast Du denn?


----------



## andu (10. November 2014)

Also der PC ist eigentlich nur ein Arbeits- und Internet-PC und wird vielleicht in ganz seltenen Fällen auch mal zum Spielen benutzt, aber da müssen auf keinen Fall aktuelle Games mit guter Grafik laufen. Mich nervt das ja schon, dass ich in das alte Ding jetzt nochmal Geld reinstecken muss. D.h. die Leistung der Graka spielt im Prinzip keine große Rolle, die soll einfach nur die GTX260 ersetzen und so günstig wie möglich sein. Netzteil ist ein Enermax Pro 82+ oder so ähnlich, bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ich glaube es hat 400W. Da muss ich nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2014)

alternativ würde sich es vielleicht hier auch anbieten mal nach einer gebrauchten Karte umzuschauen da die ja so garkeine Leistung bringen muss und nja, so eine Karte aus dem Lowest End dürfte schon ein Performencewunder sein


----------



## andu (10. November 2014)

Naja ich hab mich mal ein bisschen auf eBay und Amazon umgeschaut, aber da wollen die Leute für ihre gebrauchten Karten teilweise so viel, dass ich auch gleich eine neue kaufen kann. Wenn ich natürlich irgendwo eine gebrauchte für 20-40€ abgreifen könnte, wäre das optimal. Wenns eine neue wird, dann soll die auf keinen Fall mehr als 100€ kosten. Vielleicht geh ich heute auch einfach mal in nen Laden und kauf mir dort eine billige Karte, je nachdem was es da gibt. Brauch die Graka halt ziemlich dringend.


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2014)

ja, aber vorsicht:
das Problem mit den ganz billigen Karten ist aber auch, dass die mehr so ein Nepp sind und eigentlich nur in OEM PCs verbaut werden damit man drauf schreiben kann, es ist eine Grakfikkarte drin.
Das die CPUs aber eigentlich fast durch die ganze Bank weg schon eine Grafikeinheit mitbringen die schon ganz Ordentlich sind schreiben die Elektroniksupermärkte nicht.
Weswegen auch dir Frage ist wie viel Leistung die bringen, das die weniger als die GTX 470 bringt ist logisch, die Frage ist nur ob die auch so die Leistung von der 240 bringen


----------



## andu (10. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Hab das mit dem Laden jetzt doch wieder gestrichen, weil es in meiner näheren Umgebung kaum einen gibt und Media Markt & Co. haben meistens schlechte Auswahl und zu hohe Preise. Ich hab mir jetzt einfach online eine MSI GTX650 bestellt, die hat zwar auch ein bisschen was gekostet, aber das war jetzt auf die schnelle die einfachste Lösung. Mir ist bewusst, dass die von der Preis/Leistung her nicht optimal ist, aber die Mehrleistung die ich durch eine GTX750 o.ä. bekommen würde, werde ich bei dem PC sowieso nie brauchen.


----------



## Enisra (10. November 2014)

ich würde ja einfach mal bei Caseking oder Hardwareversand//Atelco schauen und nicht bei Amazon, weil man da in Sachen PC eh wieder nur bei anderen bestellt


----------



## andu (10. November 2014)

Das habe ich gemacht. Bei Hardwareversand gab es eine GTX650 für 79€, die hab ich bestellt. Ich hoffe die kommt morgen an.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2014)

Naja, IMO keine so gute Wahl - mit ner R7 250X für 80€ hättest du ca 25% mehr Leistung...  für 20€ mehr mit der schon genannten R7 260X sogar 70% mehr Leistung...


----------

